# Should I change sights?



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*well well*

i hope your center shot is right.get some spacers that fit over sight bolts. that will move it over. and its very inexpensive.:shade:


----------



## ShermanB (Feb 17, 2010)

how would I know if my center shot is right?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Walkback tuning....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UggySBM6CWw

have not watched back the whole vid, but it saves a lot of typing.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Rough center shot can be achieved for most bows by setting the rest so that the center of the arrow is 3/4" off of the riser (13/16" for mathews). Another way to do this is to use a rubber band to hold one of your arrows against the riser. Adjust the center shot so that an arrow on the rest is parallel to the one on the riser.

Walk back tuning is a good technique, but I've found that bare shaft tuning is a little less dependent on the archer's skill. Simply strip the fletching off of one or two shafts and comparing the point of impact of the bare shaft with fletched arrows. Start at 10 to 15 yards. Adjust the rest left or right to get the bare shaft to group with the fletched arrows on a vertical line. Also, adjust the rest up or down to get them to group on a horizontal line.

The groups don't have to be particularly small. In fact you may want to go back far enough so that there is less change of damaging nocks. You just want the bare shafts to group with the fletched arrows.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## ShermanB (Feb 17, 2010)

Everything is lined up right, but when I started to sight in my bow at 5 yards it was already at the bottom of the slider. Now When I try to go to 10 yards I don't have any room to move my sight...I am completely confused with this sight. Would a target sight like the check it or sure loc ones be simpler? I am almost so fed that i might spend alittle money. can one of you please tell me that I can get this sight working? or is it worth getting a new sight?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

when you put an arrow on the string where is the position of the arrow compared to the center of the scope? NORMALLY, a well tuned bow will have a set up where the pin or center of the scope is directly above the center of the scope.


----------



## ShermanB (Feb 17, 2010)

everything is lined up perfectly,and the center shot is good.


----------



## nickreck (Apr 30, 2010)

*some help maybe*

If you are still having trouble I wonder about fletching clearance or arrow spine ? Have you paper tuned ?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

can you take a picture or two of your setup? I think we are all on the same page, but a picture will show us for sure. At the beginning you mentioned not being able to move the sight far enough right now you mentioned you can't lower it. Is there a chance it is not mounted right? Pictures may tell us.

we'll get there.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Are there other holes on your sight so you can change where your sight is anchored? I posted a similar question in the womens forum but I shoot with a different type of sight. Would it help to just sight in your bow at a further distance?


----------



## ShermanB (Feb 17, 2010)

maybe but I really don't know...I will try sighting it in at a further distance.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*5 yards*

 most start at 20 yardswatch to make sure your peep isnt to low. DONT EXPECT THAT YARDAGE TAPE TO MATCH WHAT YOU SET IT FOR.. 99% OF THEM DONT COME CLOSE. DUDE. MAKE YOUR OWN OR GET BLANK...START AT 20 YD. IF YOU GET THE TAPE SET RIGHT. YOU CAN SHOOT 10 YD BY SETTING TAPE ON 30 YD ......


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

If you have not fixed this yet? This was an issue with this sight I believe that this sight came with or you could get a block that went between the bow and the sight to move it out further. I have used a dovetail block from other sight to move it out.


----------



## ShermanB (Feb 17, 2010)

DDaily said:


> If you have not fixed this yet? This was an issue with this sight I believe that this sight came with or you could get a block that went between the bow and the sight to move it out further. I have used a dovetail block from other sight to move it out.


I got an older tox sight and it has worked wonders...much more adjustability than that hunting sight


----------

